# Who's still reading the hobbit?



## Prince of Cats (May 8, 2010)

Hey Gang,

For this past Christmas my brother and his wife bought me this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0027RD3EE/?tag=r-r-20

I love it. I've started reading it. By candlelight before bed with a bottle  I've only been getting through a few pages at a time, though, being so tired from work and lying in bed with only light from the dim flame.

I imagine with the coming movies there would be many of us thinking about taking this jewel out again. Who else is reading it with me?

Poor old Bilbo is rushing off to join the throng without a neckerchief


----------



## Starbrow (May 25, 2010)

It's been about 4 years since I last read The Hobbit. Probably time for me to get it out again.


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 25, 2010)

Absolutely  

I used to really like the hobbit, after reading the silmarillion I think it became my favorite book of Tolkien's


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 3, 2010)

I bought my daughter a lovely big hardback edition with colour illustrations, just so I could read it too. There's always more to find out in Tolkien's stories. I accidentally re-read a Terry Pratchett the other day (avoiding the World Cup). Good stuff, but just a story. Tolkien's stories set out to be myth, and I think they succeed on that level and others; so enjoyment survives through many re-reads.


----------



## Ares B (Jul 4, 2010)

I re-read it to my kids this summer, and they loved it. As did I.

I'm half afraid, half hoping they want me to start the half-year project of reading LotR again. We just did it last year.


----------



## Sulimo (May 13, 2011)

I was a bit of Tolkien snob for years, and I do not believe I gave The Hobbit its just deserve. However, about 6 months ago, I reread almost everything short of the histories for the first time in about a decade. 

While thoroughly enjoying all the tales, I think I was the most impressed by the Hobbit. During this reading I also read Tree and Leaf for my first time. That got me thinking very deeply about the other books. I think in the past I made the mistake of viewing the Hobbit as a kids' book. The essay "On Fairy Stories" showed me the error of my ways.

About 2 weeks ago I listened to The Hobbit on audio, and I must say it grew even higher in my esteem. I think primarily from having this "fairy tale" read to me. I love how it is just a series of difficult situations that Bilbo finds himself in, and has to not only save himself, but a hoard of grumpy dwarves at the same time. It really is a delightful, but bittersweet story.


----------



## Prissy_Hobbit (May 15, 2011)

I've read it about 11 times


----------



## baragund (May 16, 2011)

I pull out my copy every few years or so and I never get tired of it. By now, I enjoy observing how my reaction to the book evolves over time. Not just noting things I missed in earlier readings, but favorite parts have changed, attitudes toward characters and their motivations, changing levels of sympathy with the different players.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 16, 2011)

My girlfriend got me that version of the Hobbit the op posted. It's beautiful, haven't read it yet but it's amazing!


----------



## Prince of Cats (May 17, 2011)

With the dragon-skin texture? :*) :*up I've seen a green version in a few stores but not with the cover mine has

It needs a tassel though


----------



## elessarGObonzo (Dec 7, 2011)

every few years. and every time it seems to me to be on a whole different level. started out about 9-10 years old and as i progressed onto The LoTR The Hobbit seemed more of a stepping stone for children just to get them to read the next three. Now over the last 10-15 years it seems more and more of the perfect storytelling to me, and I always kind of keep the idea that The Hobbit is being told from Bilbo's point of view so should seem slightly more "immature". not to be taken as my meaning any type of disrespect, it's a good quality in this circumstance. kinda enforces the more innocence of the "calm before the storm" that this novel is.
just watched Bass/Rankin Hobbit the other weekend after a crazy friend of mine convinced me to try the new "legal smoking blend" he'd been buying since quitting smoking. seemed fine until about 20mins in and Bilbo wanders down to Smeagel's lake at the bottom of mountain. watching the riddle contest and in deep thought about him becoming Gollum over all those hundreds and hundreds of years of "sneaking" through the darkness with his Preciousss gnawing away at his "id", his self, his soul. and i started to think, "this is the scariest movie I've ever seen and this would seriously mess up little kids". but was my favorite movie as a baby and a young child isn't going to psychoanalyse as I was. sure to them it's just, "oh, he's just another monster". _point being: still good for trippin out to after all these years!_
my whole life has been shaped by Tolkien's ideas. middle name is Aragorn because it clearly affected my dad pretty strongly too. everyone should read and then reread atleast every ten years or so.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, elessarGObonzo! And YES - I completely agree with the value of reading these books again every few (or 10 as you said) years. As I've grown with the book it almost seems like the book has grown too, as I'm more able to understand and appreciate elements of the literature and more able to relate to the characters. I don't know about whatever herb that was  but I love some ferments with my Hobbit. I have some homebrew going and I just decided that it's going to be tasted first with a nice book of Hobbit :*cool:


----------



## Bellandor (Dec 7, 2011)

You are right Prince of Cats, I have only read The Hobbit once and with the interest in the forthcoming movies growing I am considering reading it again before the films are released. :*D


----------



## elessarGObonzo (Dec 14, 2011)

Watching Bakshi's The Hobbit again then rereading a few chapters and also seeing these threads has pushed me to start reading LoTR again (for maybe the 5th-6th time). I must say, I'm surprised again how hard it is to put it down at night. Just end up falling asleep with my old beat copy's pages falling all over me. I could sit down and tell the whole story from memory but his wording is like nothing else I've ever read, just drags you in over and over. Kind of irritating now though Elijah Wood pops in my head while reading, just have to fight through and remember my old vision of the characters how they should be. These books should become a staple for every student in every nation, hopefully read before seeing the movies.


----------

